# S3 won't start. Need help. (APY)



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi guys. I have a 2000 S3 8L that i've had alot of fun with and that never let me down. Some two years ago the car was starting to "lag" when i was accelerating. This was an issue that came now and then for a couple of months before it eventually died on the highway after "lagging" up a long climb. Since then (cause of my economic situation etc.) the car has been sitting outside my house. I've tried the following things:

- changed the waterpump + timing belt (professional mechanic)
- changed all the coils
- changed all spark plugs
- changed the fuel pump
- checked the fuel pump relay
- changed the fuel filter
- checked all fuses
- checked the fault codes (nothing serious here) (getting a fault on the downpipe, that sensor has been changed)
- changed the crankshaft sensor (today)

Other than this, everything in the suspension is brand new, so yea. I know its really really bad that the car has been sitting for two years, but right now, the concern is to get it started.

After every step we've tried starting it with start gas, fully charged battery etc.

We even ran it on the starter without the spark plugs today and the engine sounds just fine. We also changed the oil and installed a new oil filter today because it has been sitting this long. Emptied the old fuel and filled up with new.

The next thing we're going to try is the spare key incase its an issue with the immobilizer.

Hope someone of you can lead us in the right direction.

(disclaimer: As you probably already noticed, english isnt my mother language. If any of the names or descriptions i used was wrong or hard to understand, please let me know so i can explain it further.)
- Marius


----------

